# Crappie at the quarry.....



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Joe called me at 3PM yesterday to see if I wanted to hit the quarry. What a question to ask:doh. After he farted around messing with setting up his new rod/reel we finally leave about 3:30..:banghead I'm on ready and it takes me all of 5 min to gather up a couple of rods, tackle and a net. About 20 minutes we are at the quarry only to find out that a maintenance worker was re installing a new trolling motor. While waiting I cast out from the dock and get two GOOD hits on my ultra lite but no hook up. After about 30 minutes we pull away from the dock. I start off bass fishing and Joe goes for the crappie. I'm having the worse luck (I don't believe in luck...only an expression ), I'm now 0 for 5:banghead:banghead...Time to crappie fish. Between some where around 4:30 and dusk we catch 17. The largest two I brought in while we were trolling back to the dock, at which time I found out that my reel had only 50' yes 50 feet:doh, of line on it. Put new line on this morning.

The largest sitting at a measured 15"










From there we go down to 13"










And down to 10+"










All on this, nice ultra-lite with 4# test. Withthe bubble gum grub pictured.


----------



## pringlecan (Jan 21, 2009)

man those are nice... delicious too. i gotta pick up a couple collapsable ultralites like that.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Ron,

I like the looks of that rod/reel set up. Where did you get it?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Susan bought one for me and I just:banghead had to go get the second one at Academy Sports. At the time I think they were either $20.00 or $30.00 I don't remember...I think $19.95 but don't quote me. Worth every penny spent. Took them to Niagara Falls in 1991, out West in 2006, and in 2007. Have caught a butt load of fish on them. If anything happens to them I'll replace them without batting a eye.


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey Ron what quarry were yall at?? Lafarge maybe??Not that I'm going there or anything:shedevil


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *flipjohnson (3/18/2009)*Hey Ron what quarry were yall at?? Lafarge maybe??Not that I'm going there or anything:shedevil


My neighbor works for the company that owns the property. It had bad unusable material, they converted it for fishing...Stocked with Largemouth Bass, Another strain of Bass (name escapes me at the moment) Crappie a you know, Bream, and they tried to dump hundreds of crayfish into it a couple of years ago. The water was too cold compared to the waters of LA. They crawled out of the quarry, onto land.:banghead:banghead..Sometimes we come down Hwy 31 and at times we take I-65 to CR 42.

Here is a shot off I-65




























Cover for the boat. A carport type structure. Little dot is the extended dock.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

okay ron,

will trade out deer sausage/hamburger, snapper, grouper, aj, cobia if you'll bring me a mess of those...

good job to you and your neighbor on the catch...


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice haul of paper mouths. (old timers used to call em that)


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Repeated or almost repeated what we did last Monday...Only 16 tho. Fishing 4# and got broke off 3 times by sure enough BIG slabs. Caught 3 12" bass on crappie jigs.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

O.K. it took me a minute to realize where you were. I buy sand from them for the concrete plant. I havent had a chance to go yet but Wendell has been on vacation all week and havent talked to him so that means they are biting. Nice looking slabs there Ron.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks all, and Sam if you know the quarry stopped digging years ago....they just started back this year, on both sides of the road. The conveyor belt crosses the road. Most of the time we take 31 and turn right at Martins Used Cars, turn left at the church, cross RR tracks and the first left. Can't miss it then.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW thats a nice catch. I want to get on some crappie too.


----------

